# Buzzing thru Speakers When gaming



## super_slav (Aug 16, 2013)

I think my on board audio card is faulty, whenever I am in a game the speakers buzz, it is worse when the volume is low, it changes in pich depending on what I am doing in the game, will a dedicated audio card solve this problem or do i have to buy a new motherboard, my motherboard is a gigabyte z68xpud4. I have already tried swapping the graphics card and no luck so I am guessing it is the motherboard, It happened as soon as I swapped the case so I think I might have damaged a circuit when I installed it.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 16, 2013)

This is normally caused by poor grounding... 
I would reinstall your motherboard correctly and double check all the power wires are plugged in.



Also make sure your Audio cable is not next to any high voltage power leads.
You can buy a new Audio card and it MAY fix the issue.


----------



## super_slav (Aug 16, 2013)

slyfox2151 said:


> This is normally caused by poor grounding...
> I would reinstall your motherboard correctly and double check all the power wires are plugged in.
> 
> 
> ...



All the power wires are installed correctly and I don't see anything wrong with the motherboard installation, It has spacers to separate it from the case.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 16, 2013)

Some motherboards just have really poor audio circuits, and there are tons of sources of electromagnetic signals in a computer system that can permeate the audio circuit. My motherboard has fairly fancy onboard audio yet I can move my mouse while my video cards are under load and hear my headphones buzz. Try purchasing a dedicated sound card, though some will likely encounter similar issues if they are cheap and have little filtering for the incoming DC power. Either get a new sound card or get a home theater amplifier and speakers that use the HDMI audio from your video card, since digital audio signals are mostly unaffected and good home theater amplifiers are designed to have decent filtering and whatnot..


----------



## super_slav (Aug 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Some motherboards just have really poor audio circuits, and there are tons of sources of electromagnetic signals in a computer system that can permeate the audio circuit. My motherboard has fairly fancy onboard audio yet I can move my mouse while my video cards are under load and hear my headphones buzz. Try purchasing a dedicated sound card, though some will likely encounter similar issues if they are cheap and have little filtering for the incoming DC power. Either get a new sound card or get a home theater amplifier and speakers that use the HDMI audio from your video card, since digital audio signals are mostly unaffected and good home theater amplifiers are designed to have decent filtering and whatnot..



Thank you for the information, I will buy a cheap sound blaster sound card for $20 and see how that goes, if I still have the problem I will buy a new motherboard.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 16, 2013)

Have you tried just reinstalling the onboard audio drivers or using the default MS driver instead of the onboard chip vendor's driver (Realtek, etc)? I've had this before and the driver trick always corrects it.


----------



## super_slav (Aug 16, 2013)

I updated the driver and its still buzzing, buying a cheap creative sound card tomorrow to see if it will fix it.


----------



## super_slav (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok ive bought the sound card, do I have to uninstall the onboard realtek drivers?


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 17, 2013)

super_slav said:


> Ok ive bought the sound card, do I have to uninstall the onboard realtek drivers?



from control panel of course, you need to disable onboard sound from bios too


----------



## super_slav (Aug 17, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> from control panel of course, you need to disable onboard sound from bios too



My motherboard didn't have a option for disabling the onboard from bios, only the codec so I installed the sound card but windows isn't detecting it according to the driver installation so I am downloading a newer driver from their site to see if it will work.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 17, 2013)

super_slav said:


> My motherboard didn't have a option for disabling the onboard from bios, only the codec so I installed the sound card but windows isn't detecting it according to the driver installation so I am downloading a newer driver from their site to see if it will work.



what? what kind of board that you have?
what about pressing del when booting or f1 or f2


----------



## super_slav (Aug 17, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> what? what kind of board that you have?
> what about pressing del when booting or f1 or f2



I have a gigabyte z68xpud4 In the bios I went to peripheral devices and audio was not there.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 17, 2013)

super_slav said:


> I have a gigabyte z68xpud4 In the bios I went to peripheral devices and audio was not there.



umm i guess chipset setting


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 17, 2013)

Check this thread. Might help.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187276


----------



## super_slav (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok, so I managed to disable the onboard but the sound card is not detected, it is a creative sound blaster vx 1.5. It comes up as unknown device in device manager.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 17, 2013)

have you tried contact area of the card?
does your card sit right?
try to clean it then put it back


----------



## super_slav (Aug 17, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> have you tried contact area of the card?
> does your card sit right?
> try to clean it then put it back



It is in the pci slot correctly, I am trying to download another driver and seeing if it going to work.


----------



## super_slav (Aug 17, 2013)

Still does not work, the drivers keep saying that its not recognized, what can I do?


----------



## Snipe343 (Aug 17, 2013)

I had the happen for a good part of the year, I ended up using an hdmi for video and sound, and that got rid of it. Also my mouse being plugged into the back directly caused some of it, but if plugged in through my keyboard it's fine. 

I also had RMA'd the motherboard twice and the problem stayed through. I think it has a lot to do with where the stuff is on the MB, in relationship to the devices


----------



## super_slav (Aug 18, 2013)

I just managed to get the sound card going now, the buzzing is still there but its not as loud as before.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 18, 2013)

It's a super common problem caused by electromagnetic interference.  Don't panic, it is very easily fixed with a ferrite bead or ring.  I've used many with great success, and even had to make some makeshift ones with several magnets when a real ring wasn't available.

EDIT:  http://computer.howstuffworks.com/question352.htm


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 18, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> It's a super common problem caused by electromagnetic interference.  Don't panic, it is very easily fixed with a ferrite bead or ring.  I've used many with great success, and even had to make some makeshift ones with several magnets when a real ring wasn't available.
> 
> EDIT:  http://computer.howstuffworks.com/question352.htm



yeah 
high end soundcard put some shield on it to eliminate any interference


----------



## super_slav (Aug 18, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> yeah
> high end soundcard put some shield on it to eliminate any interference



It did silence it a little, there is a little less static on this creative card and I think it sounds a little cleaner but not as much bass in music.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 18, 2013)

super_slav said:


> It did silence it a little, there is a little less static on this creative card and I think it sounds a little cleaner but not as much bass in music.


yep
add on card give little bit space from interference so you would have better output. 
for bass i guess it returns to the chip/transistor that used, cable and speaker itself


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2013)

are you using the front panel header on the case? try disconnecting it. a poor ground can cause feedback through that, making audio sound like crap.

this has happened to me on so many cases, i no longer use front panel audio.


----------



## super_slav (Aug 18, 2013)

Mussels said:


> are you using the front panel header on the case? try disconnecting it. a poor ground can cause feedback through that, making audio sound like crap.
> 
> this has happened to me on so many cases, i no longer use front panel audio.



The header was already disconnected, I don't use them so there was no point connecting it, plus this sound card does not have one and the on board is disabled in the bios mpw.


----------

